# Ewe body condition during/after weaning?



## Parsnip (Jun 25, 2014)

Just a quick question on body condition!

Both of my ewes who twinned this year are looking and feeling a bit thin at the moment.
They both had a ewe and a ram lamb, and I've sold both the ram lambs, and now each are currently weaning off their ewe lambs, each ewe with one ewe lamb.
I wormed all the adults last week and they've been out on the pasture with grain at night when they go in the barn.

Is it normal for ewes to loose weight near the end of weaning? 
Both ewes are Katahdin/Blackbelly.

Thanks!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nursing twins takes a lot out of my ewes...now that lambs are weaned and you've wormed them and they are on pasture and grain at night, I'd expect they will get their condition back quickly.


----------



## Parsnip (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah I'm almost thinking that being a first time mom to twins was a lot of work for her!
She's gained a bit of weight back since selling the ram lamb of hers. So now I think I'm doing all I can and it's up to her!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 25, 2014)

Bet she gains condition quickly...doing the same with two ewes of mine that had twins and see their condition improving, just not as quickly as I'd like.  Really like them to be in top condition before breeding.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 28, 2014)

Sheep can lose up to a third of their body weight if the lambs are vigorous twins as ewe's milk is high in calories. Once the lambs are off her,she should gain weight quite fast. 
What body score is she on the 1-5 rating? To be down to 2 is pretty common at the end of weaning.
Just to buck the trend though,my old ewe, Longface,with almost no teeth for the last 4 years, who then had a 'fleeting visit' from a neighbour's ram, was only fed supplemental feed for the last 3 weeks of her pregnancy. She had a body score of 5 (big roll of fat over her bum) on being discovered as obviously pregnant. She produced triplets,managed to feed two lambs from one teat for a week or two until it gave out, and is still at body condition 5 now....
Most of my ewes who had twins are body condition 3-4,but this is purely down to supplemental feeding, ewes stealing the lamb creep, and very good grass growing conditions early on in the season.
Just make sure your ewes are back to 3-4 by the time the next ram visit is scheduled.


----------

